# Welches Tool für Hardware-Status verwendet Ihr?

## benjamin200

Hab bis jetzt nur das tool "sensor" gefunden. Welches Tool für Hardware-Status verwendet Ihr?

Ich möchte folgendes auslesen:

CPU TEMP

Mainbord TEMP

CPU FAN Speed

Power FAN Speed

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## hakker82

in /proc kann man alles auslesen

----------

## benjamin200

Gibt es ein Tool für die Konsole?

Wo finde ich  z.B. die "CPU TEMP" in /proc?

Danke schonmal.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Gekko

Das kommt drauf an was Du in der Kernelkonfiguration angegeben hast. Wenn Du mal nach /proc guckst findest schnell paar lustige Dinger wie z.B. /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

Notfalls check halt, ob Du den Kernel richtig eingestellt hast. LG, Gekko

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kommt drauf an was Du in der Kernelkonfiguration angegeben hast. Wenn Du mal nach /proc guckst findest schnell paar lustige Dinger wie z.B. /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/ 
> 
> 

 

Hi Gekko, merci für die Verzeichnis angabe. Werde das später gleich mal überprüfen. Falls ich dort nicht fündig werde, wo sind die Kernel Paramter für die Konfiguraiton der Überwachung zu finden. Danke  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Gekko

In /usr/src/linux/.config

Steht aber in der Doku   :Surprised: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> Steht aber in der Doku 
> ...

 

Das es in in /usr/src/linux/.config konfiguriert werden muss, wahr mir klar - nur wo? Aber du hast Recht """RTFM""".

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Gekko

Du kannst z.B. make menuconfig oder genkernel --menuconfig verwenden, wenn Dir das leichter fällt.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du kannst z.B. make menuconfig oder genkernel --menuconfig verwenden, wenn Dir das leichter fällt.
> 
> 

 

ich weiß nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Meine Frage richtet sich nicht daran "WIE" ich konfiguriere, sonder in welcher Sektion der Kernel Konfiguration (eg. Device_Driver) die Einstellungen vorzunehmen sind.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Gekko

In Power Management support -> ACPI solltest was finden.

----------

## lostSoul

Schreib dir ein kleines (Perl) Script. Ist bei den Anforderungen eine Sache von 5 Minuten  :Wink: 

----------

## kahler

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Gibt es ein Tool für die Konsole?...

 

Wie wärs mit cat  :Question: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hi,

folgendes ist in meinem akutellen Kernel einkompiliert:

```

[*] ACPI Support                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                             [*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                             <*>   AC Adapter                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                             <*>   Battery                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                             <*>   Button                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                             <*>   Fan                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                             <*>   Processor                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                             <*>     Thermal Zone                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                             < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                             < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                             (0) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year                                               │ │

  │ │                                             [ ] Debug Statements 

```

gekko schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kommt drauf an was Du in der Kernelkonfiguration angegeben hast. Wenn Du mal nach /proc guckst findest schnell paar lustige Dinger wie z.B. /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
> 
> Notfalls check halt, ob Du den Kernel richtig eingestellt hast. LG, Gekko
> ...

 

Im Kernel ist "Thermal Zone" aktiviert, trotzdem werden keine Files in dieses Verzeichnis geschrieben. Hmm eigenartig. Inhalt konnte ich in file:/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/power Verzeichnis finden. 

Die Verzeichnisse, wo eigentlich die ausgelesenen Werte reingeschrieben werden sollten, die mich interessieren:

/proc/acpi/thermal_zone

/proc/acpi/fan

sind leider alle leer. Jemand ne Idee woran es liegt bzw. was ich machen soll?

kahler schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie wärs mit cat 
> 
> 

 

Nicht cat, more, nano oder vi sondern ein Tool, danach fragte ich. Da hab ich mich wohl nicht deutlich genung ausgedrückt  :Smile:  Es gibt z.B. das Tool "sensor" welches die Werte ausließt und in seinem Interface wiedergibt. Wollte einfach mal wissen was Ihr anderen Gentoo allgemeine Linux User verwenden.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Gekko

Du könntest z.B. auch die i2c interfaces verwenden (tormso z.B. verwendet die standardmaessig.).

Konfigurieren kannst Du die auch im Kernel ( Device Drivers --> I2C support --> ...)

Google oder Such im Forum danach (gab vor kurzem einen torsmo Thread hier)

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Gekko,

schön das du zu so später Stunde auch noch da bist  :Smile: 

Habe eben deinen Rat befolgt und es mit torsmo ausprobiert. Kernel angepasst und "torsmo" ausgeführt. FAN Speed wird wohl per default nicht angezeigt, sollte sich aber Konfigurieren lassen. 

Was aber wirklich eigenartig ist:

torsmo vertauscht die TEMP für Mainboard und CPU. Echt witzig.  Habs eben im Hardware Monitor vom BISO abgechecked. Komisch Komisch.

Am liebten wäre es mir ja wenn mein System alles nach proc schreiben würde. Hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee wie ich das zum laufen bekommen können? Aktuelle funktioniert es noch nicht. Danke für deine/eure hilfe.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

